# Water Softener GE or Whirlpool



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Looking at putting in a water softener from Home Depot (GE) or Lowes (Whirlpool) both about the same cost for the 30,000 grain. Anyone have an experiance with either of these two models? Also, live in the hill country so the water is hard.

Thanks,
Big Boy


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I ordered mine from this guy. http://www.apluswater.net/index.htm Got a great system at a great price and it only took a couple hours to install. Do a water test and make sure you get enough softner. I live north of Conroe and ended up with a 48,000 grain softner. Also I'd reccomend geting one with seperate reisen / brine tanks so the electrical components are not exposed to the SW. I did a search here on 2cool before buying aand found some helpful information. Good Luck!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I wouldnt buy a GE anything. 

Just saying


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Check out this site: http://www.plumbingsupply.com/soften.html

As texxmark said, get a seperate salt & resin container (not the "all in one").

Stay away from those brands that have proprietary parts (i.e. Culligan, etc) since the parts you will need can ONLY be bought from them. Other brands use "generic" parts and are a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## TrophyFish'n (May 5, 2005)

*Morton*

Check out Morton's 34000 grain unit.
I picked this up online from Walmart and they shipped it to my house for free at the time (in july). Total price was just under $450.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Morton-System-Saver-Demand-Softener-34-000-Grain-Model-MSD34C/2216467

My brother has the 27k unit and we both haven't had any problems. All the reviews are very high for the Morton so they seem to be pretty good units. They're similar to the sears units as they have the resin tank in the brine tank. I needed something that would fit into a small space between a washing machine and a refrigerator and this was perfect.

I'm not a plumber but it's not rocket science either. While I was at it I installed the heavy duty whole house filter from culligan. It has the 1 inch fittings which matched my main water line and the fittings into the morton. I didn't feel like necking down to 3/4" like most people do. I like having as much flow as possible. Sure enough the flow is just as good as it was before.

Check out the photo of the install. Not bad.


----------

